# GWAPA lookn' for snakeheads!



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

This past Saturday GWAPA organized a snakehead hunt in the Potomac river and its tributaries. While we weren't able to capture a snake head, we found some other cool things and had a great time.



















Cavan puts some hydrilla on his head as a hat, he really LOVES plants!










What did we get??









Lots for crays









This guy could have been dinner!









A bass









Bluegill










Killie









Dont know what this was but interesting looking









Lobelia cardinals is a beautiful bloom, this is the regular variety




























More photos on my site if you are interested, link in my sig.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

It looks like you guys had a lot of fun without me. It sure was a gorgeous day Saturday.


----------

